# [4e D&D][Online-Roll20] Survival Horror game needs players [FULL]



## Rechan (Oct 6, 2020)

*Flesh and Fear*

System: D&D 4e

Time/Date: Set schedule depending on what players can do.

Frequency: Weekly to bi-weekly, depending on what players can do.

Genre: Fantasy Survival Horror

Slots: 0 Available right now, all full.

Platform: Roll20 (Voice required)

New Players welcome. PHB1-3, Essentials, Power books. No Dragon Magazine, Vampire (Heroes of Shadow), other options case by case.

Characters: Some classes, most races needing reflavoring. See attached document for info & house rules.

Description: Inspired by Dead Space and Silent Hill, this game has characters waking up inside a labyrinthine research lab with no memory of who they are or how they got there. Uncovering the mystery is by far the least of the concerns.

Please PM.


----------

